# Be careful what you buy....



## WaltL1 (Oct 23, 2018)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/b...scrolls-are-fake/ar-BBOJXXJ?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## bullethead (Oct 23, 2018)

Walt, tsk tsk tsk...
Those scientists dont really know those things are fakes, forgeries and inauthentic. 
They just have not found the right methods to test them correctly.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Seems like they would have gotten science involved before they paid big money


----------



## ky55 (Oct 23, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Seems like they would have gotten science involved before they paid big money



Nah, they shoulda prayed about it.


----------



## bullethead (Oct 23, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Seems like they would have gotten science involved before they paid big money


Nah, this witchcraft-science-voodoo stuff doesn't know what it's doing.


----------



## Spotlite (Oct 25, 2018)

WaltL1 said:


> Seems like they would have gotten science involved before they paid big money


Greed. It’s all about the money. Why would the Greens be so special to get their hands on something like that would be my first “wait a minute” thought.


----------



## WaltL1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Spotlite said:


> Greed. It’s all about the money. Why would the Greens be so special to get their hands on something like that would be my first “wait a minute” thought.


I agree.
It doesn't seem right to me that these type of artifacts should be owned by individuals.
Not sure where they should go but up for sale doesn't seem right.
A rich person of another faith or no faith could buy them and use them for toilet paper if they so wished and then they are lost to Christians forever.
Nor does it seem right to me that they can be bought by a Christian and then charge an admission fee for other Christians to see them.


----------

